# What modifier can I use for 77001



## JMontelongo (Sep 5, 2013)

My doctor used 77001 twice on the same day but for two seperate procedures one for a removal of a cath and one for a replacement.  My doctor did do two op notes for each for the removal and the replacement but 77001 was used for both how can i get this paid?


----------



## PedSurgery (Sep 5, 2013)

I use 77001-26. Doesnt pay much, but its the only way to get paid.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Sep 6, 2013)

we have only been ablle to use this code once per day per patient....the 26 is only the professional side of the code


----------

